# I need an advice regarding a divorce.



## Harris (Apr 5, 2009)

My STBX said to me on the phone that she needs to talk to me. After i insisted to know what she wants to talk about, she said divorce. I hate that word.

So I said OK. But since she couldn't make it to our appointment we ended up talking on the phone about it.

She suggested shared child custody. I agreed. She suggested we file for divorce peacefully. I agreed. That is the way I wanted it too, shared custody and peaceful divorce. I am not for divorce but she wants it so it is best if we can come to an agreement.

I must say I don't trust her a bit but I will do all I can to avoid any conflicts.

So one of us has to file for divorce. She says we can include child custody in the divorce package but I refuse because I want to do it separately. Until our divorce would be granted we have to wait 2 more months (1 year) but we can start doing the paper work anytime.

Also for the child custody there are several options but I want to go with the one that has a court order so she can't screw me later. 

But when we take the divorce forms, we do not want a lawyer, we just want to fill it out and file. My question is: What kind of form is it? What questions are there? What needs to be put in there?

We have nothing to share except her debt that I am willing to pay half. So is that form going to be complicated, how many pages it contains etc?

The kit costs $35 and filing fee is $200


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

Every state is different. I really recommend using a lawyer since you don't trust her though.


----------

